
Ask HN: YC W2020 Invites/Rejections - thescientist123
Has anyone gotten a response? I checked apply.combinator.com&#x2F;interviews and I see a &quot;sorry&quot; message which from old posts here seem to imply I got rejected :(.
======
Steddyrockin
I'm nervous as well but I constantly remind myself that I have nothing to
lose. Just doing the application was an exercise in itself that has proven to
be valuable long after we applied. Good luck to everyone and let's all stay
positive. Whatever happens, let's stay connected. I'm always open to give
product feedback and bounce ideas. Contact me at stedman@tadaw.app or on
twitter @steddyrockin. Each one, teach one.

~~~
sashatc
Hey, goodluck to you too! Nice lean MVP there at tadaw.app (fix you privacy
policy headline though).

~~~
Steddyrockin
Thanks for the heads up and likewise. Built for targetted engagement.

------
Steddyrockin
Post your startups here on Twitter great conversation going on here:
[https://twitter.com/Mat_Sherman/status/1184674061231607809?s...](https://twitter.com/Mat_Sherman/status/1184674061231607809?s=20).

------
dang
I don't think they've gone out yet. Last I saw everyone was hard at work
reviewing applications still.

~~~
thescientist123
Gotcha, just got a bad vibe from the "sorry." after visiting
apply.ycombinator.com/interviews. Thanks for all the work you all are putting
into these

~~~
dang
I personally haven't contributed to reading applications in a long time, being
internet-saturated already. But you wouldn't believe how hard the team has
been working on this. Where by "the team" I mean basically the entire company.

------
JIbanez27
Feeling quite nervous about it. We're an international team based in Amsterdam
and didn't get a pre-interview call. Hopefully, that means that our
application was clear. I'm nervous but confident that we would at least get
interviewed. Fingers crossed.

------
Amit26
Ok.. received the email, we're not selected :( it is a bit disheartening. A
lot of hard work and hope goes into an application and to be not selected is
indeed disheartening, But nothing to loose hope though..

~~~
Ladimals
We neither... But we go again!

------
makarov
That looks like the link to the page that becomes active when the invites have
been sent out. It has information about scheduling your on-site interview,
expensing the trips, etc.

So I would say it doesn't mean anything and you just need to be patient for a
couple more days :)

------
Ladimals
I wish everyone good luck... mehn! am so nervous

------
Amit26
Has anyone received an invitation yet?

~~~
grzm
Apparently yes. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21271555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21271555)

